

The 14 Most Innovative Gadgets Of All Time - makos
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-innovative-gadgets-of-all-time-2013-7?op=1

======
tribeofone
Most Innovative Gadgets of ALL TIME and the Kinetic is first on the list?
Changed gaming? The Nest, whats so innovative about a thermostat? Flexible
displays, they are not commercially available yet so how do we even know its
going to be as cool and as useful as they say? It's clear that high schoolers
are writing these articles, since the interns that usually write for BI are on
vacation.

